# CapeLookOut NC Albie Trip



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Made the pilgrimage to Cape LookOut, NC to meet up with about 40 fly fishing brothas. I missed last year, but glad I didn't miss this year. Fish were caught, and awesome good times were had:thumbsup: ....that's what it's all about.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a place about 10 miles back over behind the strand over his right shoulder there. Nice job. 

We caught a 34lbr up there one winter on a horse ballyhoo. I was looking for picks of that fish last month, because I was talking about it and couldn't find them. I think they got lost on an old computer I had that crashed.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice spot to have some realestate:thumbup:
34lb!?!?! That would be the all tackle world record ya know right?!?!?!
Some buds got 'em right up to the 20lb this year. I've only gotten up to an 18 lber, but that was at least a 30 minute war on a 10wt. 
Love the Down East NC:thumbsup:
L8, Harry


----------

